# My brand new 1974 Ericson 27



## studman575 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello,
I am brand new to sailing. My wife wanted to learn how to sail and maybe purchase a sailboat. I however at the time talked her out of buying a sailboat and we purchased a 26ft. older Deck boat for the whole family. But at the same time found a great deal on this Ericson Sailboat. I surprised her with the sailboat on Christmas. She was very surprised. For the most part the most part the boat appears to be in great shap. I was advised of a couple chainplates that needed repair and the Jib sail. Its currently moored but I plan on moving it to a Marina soon. 

I tell ya there was nothing like just sitting out in the Gulf water inlet having a cold beverage with a view of other sailboats. I am thinking I am goin to love this sailboat life. Our plans are to start taking some sailing lessons, and staying in the inlet while we learn and fix up the boat. 

Rob


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome to our world and this forum! Are you planning on keeping both boats?


----------



## studman575 (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah I like the deck boat, big party barge, plus its on the chain of lakes. But the sailboat is so peaceful, if you guys get that. Its out on the west coast where we always go to for the weekends.


----------



## poekey (Jan 14, 2014)

good find, Ericson 27, great performer and family cruiser, bon chance


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

You must check out ericsonyachts.org , great group for all things ericson . . .I have a 73 ericson 27 and love it . . . they're a high quality build boat . . . we love pics . .


----------



## 34crealock (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome to Sailnet. There is a lot of good information here. Great new boat.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome! I agree with the others, the Ericon 27's are nice boats. What you'll learn here is that WE LOVE PICTURES!!! You need to post some. 

Where on the FL west coast is she? My parents are down in Naples. Sounds like you're up farther north.


----------



## studman575 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey thanks. I normally can't ever figure out how to get pictures on these type of sites. However I will give it a shot. Yeah my boat is currently in Cortez or Bradenton, Anna Maria...that area.

Yeah tried uploading the pic...No luck


----------

